# Morte in diretta



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

_22/3/2009_
*Gb:morta Jade Goody, ex star del Gf*

*La 27enne era malata di cancro*

_E' morta nella sua abitazione londinese Jade Goody, l'ex "cattiva" del Grande Fratello britannico. Ne hanno dato notizia i media britannici. La 27enne soffriva da agosto di cancro all'utero, poi entrato in metastasi. La giovane, secondo quanto riferito dalla madre, si è spenta nel sonno "senza soffrire". La Goody aveva scelto di rendere "mediatica" la sua lotta contro la malattia per incassare il denaro con cui assicurare un futuro ai suoi bimbi._
_Diventata celebre nel 2002 per le sue intemperanze durante la partecipazione al reality 'Big brother', Jade Goody ha monopolizzato in questi mesi la stampa britannica per la sua toccante vicenda personale, resa volutamente pubblica in una sorta di ideale prosecuzione di un drammatico "reality". Scelta per alcuni discutibile, ma che dalla Goody è stata motivata con l'intenzione di garantire una sicurezza economica ai figli, nel momento in cui non ci sarebbe più stata._
_L'11 marzo scorso era tornata a casa: i medici del 'Royal Mardsen Hospital di Londra le avevano detto che ormai non le restava più molto da vivere. Ha trascorso gli ultimi giorni di vita con il marito Jack Tweedy, di 21 anni, con cui si era recentemente sposata in diretta Tv, e con i figli Bobby, cinque anni, e Freddie, di quattro, nati da una precedente relazione. Lo scorso 7 marzo la Goody si era fatta battezzare con i figli nella cappella dell'ospedale dove era ricoverata. Le foto della cerimonia erano state vendute alla rivista di gossip 'Ok'.

Sulle Tv inglesi, la morte di Jade e' la prima notizia e i commenti e le dichiarazioni gia' si sprecano. Molti hanno ricordato il suo carattere spigoloso ma anche il coraggio con cui saputo affrontare e gestire la malattia. Secondo SkyNew, decine di mazzi di fiori sono già stati consegnati alla sua abitazione da "fan" e ammiratori._



Trovo che con questo si siano superati i limiti della decenza.
Posso comprendere la motivazione dei soldi per i figli (anche se fino ad un certo punto) ma credo che alla base ci sia una forma di esibizionismo enorme.
Non so..oltretutto a me sembra sordido e morboso che ci sia gente alla quale piace guardare in tv una che sta morendo..


----------



## Old Black Mamba (23 Marzo 2009)

_George Orwell - 1984_
_Amélie Nothomb_ -  _Acido Solforico_


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Marzo 2009)

tutto molto squallido e triste
e ancora piu squallida la morbosita' di certa gente che non si ferma nemmeno davanti alla morte


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutto molto squallido e triste
> e ancora piu squallida la morbosita' di certa gente che non si ferma nemmeno davanti alla morte


appunto.
Con quale sordido spirito ti siedi comodo sul divano con patatine e pop corn a guardare una 27enne che sta morendo?
mah...


----------



## brugola (23 Marzo 2009)

non ho apprezzato nè lei nè quelli che l'hanno pagata per offrire questo triste spettacolo ai telespettatori.
sono scelte ma mi chiedo davanti a cosa si fermerebbero


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho apprezzato nè lei nè quelli che l'hanno pagata per offrire questo triste spettacolo ai telespettatori.
> sono scelte ma mi chiedo davanti a cosa si fermerebbero


purtroppo davanti a nulla, tutto oggi è spettacolo e sebrerebbe che la morte sia lo spettacolo + estremo


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

la cosa buffa è che la madre ieri ha detto: ora rispettate  la nostra privacy


----------



## brugola (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la cosa buffa è che la madre ieri ha detto: ora rispettate la nostra privacy


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la cosa buffa è che la madre ieri ha detto: ora rispettate la nostra privacy


ora mi pare un po' tardino....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


sì, sì.
mi sembrava un po' una ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la cosa buffa è che la madre ieri ha detto: ora rispettate la nostra privacy


forse la madre non è altrettanto esibizionista. in tv c'era la figlia.
io non condanno lei, una persona per altro giovanissima, che sa che sta morendo, credo abbia il diritto di cercare di fare tutto ciò che vuole, a patto che si rimanga nella legalità.
è molto più sconcertante, come hai detto tu, la gente che si magna i popcorn aspettando di vedere l'atto finale della ragazza, o ancora peggio chi tale morbosa attenzione la alimenta: tv, sponsor, produttori, ecc ecc. per loro è audience. quindi soldi. e davanti a questi se ne fottono di tutto il resto


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse la madre non è altrettanto esibizionista. in tv c'era la figlia.
> io non condanno lei, una persona per altro giovanissima, che sa che sta morendo, *credo abbia il diritto di cercare di fare tutto ciò che vuole*, a patto che si rimanga nella legalità.
> è molto più sconcertante, come hai detto tu, la gente che si magna i popcorn aspettando di vedere l'atto finale della ragazza, o ancora peggio chi tale morbosa attenzione la alimenta: tv, sponsor, produttori, ecc ecc. per loro è audience. quindi soldi. e davanti a questi se ne fottono di tutto il resto


ovvio.
Mi domando con che spirito si possa fare una scelta del genere.
ne parlo, non giudico, perchè in fondo se veramente l'ha fatto per garantire un futuro ai suoi figli ci sta pure anche se non mi convince tantissimo.
Però un tumore all'ultimo stadio credo porti delle sofferenze e delle emozioni che vendere e buttare in pasto a milioni di avvoltoi sia quantomeno strano. 
Credo che all'origine ci sia un esibizionismo e una folle idea di rimanere ,per questo, immortale nel ricordo.
Tristissimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovvio.
> Mi domando con che spirito si possa fare una scelta del genere.
> ne parlo, non giudico, perchè in fondo *se veramente l'ha fatto per garantire un futuro ai suoi figli ci sta pure anche se non mi convince tantissimo.*
> Però un tumore all'ultimo stadio credo porti delle sofferenze e delle emozioni che vendere e buttare in pasto a milioni di avvoltoi sia quantomeno strano.
> ...


non so che dirti. io non vedo altra spiegazione logica. stai morendo: che te ne frega della gloria, del successo, della fama? 
credo anche che quando hai la certezza di stare morendo, dell'immortalità nel ricordo, in fondo te ne freghi. anche perché, tempo un paio di mesi, e nessuno ricorderà neanche il nome.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so che dirti. io non vedo altra spiegazione logica. stai morendo: che te ne frega della gloria, del successo, della fama?
> credo anche che quando hai la certezza di stare morendo, dell'immortalità nel ricordo, in fondo te ne freghi. anche perché, tempo un paio di mesi, e nessuno ricorderà neanche il nome.


bhò.
Però è proprio tristissimo..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò.
> Però è proprio tristissimo..


sì, estremamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2009)

beh...io non me la sento di giudicare...ha usato la sua morte per aiutare i suoi figli.

ha dato un senso a quella czzo di morte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2009)

Però a voi è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello di partecipare a un reality?
A me dà fastidio pure rischiare di essere ripresa per strada...
Se si è diversi si vive in modo diverso anche una fatto così grave.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però a voi è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello di partecipare a un reality?
> A me dà fastidio pure rischiare di essere ripresa per strada...
> Se si è diversi si vive in modo diverso anche una fatto così grave.


personalmente no, ma abbiamo presente la folla oceanica che si presenta alle audizioni dei vari reality?
l'ultima parte non l'ho capita: chi è il diverso? diverso da cosa o da chi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...io non me la sento di giudicare...ha usato la sua morte per aiutare i suoi figli.
> 
> ha dato un senso a quella czzo di morte


la penso come te


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> personalmente no, ma abbiamo presente la folla oceanica che si presenta alle audizioni dei vari reality?
> l'ultima parte non l'ho capita: chi è il diverso? diverso da cosa o da chi?


credo intendesse dire che essendo lei così schiva e riservata non riuscirebbe a dare in pasto alle telecamere un momento come le morte..
a me pure dan fastidio se mi riprendono con la telecamera...se mi prendono di profilo poi divento un drago


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> personalmente no, ma abbiamo presente la folla oceanica che si presenta alle audizioni dei vari reality?


se è per quello ci son le folle anche ai concerti di albano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo intendesse dire che essendo lei così schiva e riservata non riuscirebbe a dare in pasto alle telecamere un momento come le morte..
> a me pure dan fastidio se mi riprendono con la telecamera...se mi prendono di profilo poi divento un drago


Esatto.
Se si è così diversi non si può immaginare il senso di un comportamento del genere.

Ci sono folle immense che sperano di diventare celebri e persone che si entusiasmano all'idea di essere riconosciuti.Io l'ho sempre considerato una condanna inevitabile per chi è in grado di fare qualcosa di speciale, cosa piacevole, ma la popolarità mi sembra un effetto collaterale indesiderato.
Invece c'è chi si esaltà per l'effetto collatarale senza aver fatto nulla di rimarchevole.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Non è mai interessato esporre la mia persona in un reality. i motivi per cui si cerca questa notorietà possono essere diversi e comunque non illegittimi.

non lo considero un "male"
Non lo considero .


E' una cosa che non mi interessa. 

 dal punto di vista televisvo la considero una cosa inutile. dal punto di vista educativo una cosa pessima.ma questo è discorso diverso.

 come faccio  pero' a giudicare a livello personale i tanti che si affidano a quelle telecamere?

Come faccio a giudicarli  e negativamente. Potro' discutere sulla loro scelta ...sul perchè per cercare notorietà pecorro  quella modalità piuttosto che una diversa.

Arriviamo a quella Donna.

Vuole apparire, sceglie un reality. é il sistema televisivo a dargli questa opportunità. dove sta il male? io non lo vedo.

magari sarebbe interessante capire perchè è cosi facile fare del business attraverso sti guardoni che osservano una vita finta degli altri..che quantomeno per lo fanno per denaro.

Tutti bene o male siamo scesi a compromessi per il denaro. almeno una volta nella vita. ho fatto lavori del cz. per questo..e non me ne vergogno affatto.

conuna mentalità diversa forse avrei fatto anche un reality...ma cio' non fa di me una persona migliore.

la protagonista:

vince  dinque il reality, la sua notorietà è salita alle stelle,ora è famosa e sicuramente ha piu' denaro di prima.

Forse si è sentita anche di avere riscattato una vita sicuramente non fortunata...improvvisamente famosa in tutto il regn unito.è felice come mai lo è stata ,forse.

Improvvisamente viene a sapere di dover lasciare tutto questo e i suoi figli per dover morire.

che bella sensazione deve avere provato.

Mettiamoci per un sec. nei suoi panni.

E' cosi moralmente inaccettabile pensare che questa sventurata si sia fatta due conti e si sia detta : al diavolo la morte, voglio sfruttare ancora la mia Vita per lasciare se non me stessa ai miei figli, quel benessere-economico- che la notorietà mi ha regalato?

L'ho fatto prima.che ero in Vita.

Perchè non adesso che mi appresto a morire?

Perchè non posso sfruttare e spremere finche posso tutt quello che posso ora e che non potro' mai piu'?

Della loro mamma ricorderanno la sua forza emotiva, il suo carattere per gestire tutto questo..e questo a me puo' bastare per considerarla una persona che ha lottato fino alla fine e forse anzi sicuramente  una persona migliore di me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non è mai interessato esporre la mia persona in un reality. i motivi per cui si cerca questa notorietà possono essere diversi e comunque non illegittimi.
> 
> (...)
> Della loro mamma ricorderanno la sua forza emotiva, il suo carattere per gestire tutto questo..e questo a me puo' bastare per considerarla una persona che ha lottato fino alla fine e forse anzi sicuramente una persona migliore di me.


Credo che abbia avuto e colto l'occasione anche per dare un'immagine diversa di sè (anche a se stessa) e di essere un esempio di come affrontare una grave malattia e la morte.
Aveva avuto un'uscita infelice razzista durante un reality e rischiava di essere ricordata e inchiodata a questo. Oltre a una sicurezza economica ha lasciato ai suo figli un'immagine di sè positiva e forte che li accompagnerà.
In una società che rimuove la morte renderla visibile è anche un modo per ridare a tanti il senso della morte e forse della vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che abbia avuto e colto l'occasione anche per dare un'immagine diversa di sè (anche a se stessa) e di essere un esempio di come affrontare una grave malattia e la morte.
> Aveva avuto un'uscita infelice razzista durante un reality e rischiava di essere ricordata e inchiodata a questo. Oltre a una sicurezza economica ha lasciato ai suo figli un'immagine di sè positiva e forte che li accompagnerà.
> In una società che rimuove la morte renderla visibile è anche un modo per ridare a tanti il senso della morte e forse della vita.


son d'accordo.


----------

